# Tractor Supply chicks



## warnimct

I noticed that Tractor Supply Company is advertising chicks for sale and was wondering if anybody has bought their chicks from there? I am new to chickens and want to get about 6 to start with. I don't know if they have different breeds or not since I haven't stopped in yet. I live near Cincinnati and know there is a local hatchery, would I be better off getting them from the hatchery? Only problem is they have a minimum order of 15 and I'm not sure I want to start with that many


----------



## morninglory

I got mine in April of last year and have been happy with them. Every one of the roosters were agressive so they went into the freezer. I ended up with 6 hens that lay and that is more than we need.


----------



## Guest

I bought 6 chicks from TS over a week ago..the minimum is 6 chicks..I bought a mixed of red,black& yellow dont know the names sorry..I bought 8-poulets from TS 4yrs ago have had nothing but good results...Good luck!


----------



## Keith

Never seen them for sale at our TS.

What breed(s) do they carry?


----------



## scarlet812

From what I hear, it varies from store to store, and also from day to day. Last week, when they started having them at our local TSC, they had mixed red pullets, Cornish X straight run and ducks. Yesterday, they had even more ducks, some straight run Americanas, and something called Tetra Tints, as well. No idea what that is??? The Cornish X were being discounted to $1 each [they were 1.99 last week].


----------



## bergere

I bought some Golden Comets chicks from them last year.... really like them.
Very quiet, easy going hens.


----------



## LearningLife

We have bought chicks there a few times, and all have been healthy layers. Our TS this year had mixed reds, black giants, a few Ameraucanas, cornish x, and buff orpingtons. We love our buffs, and some of our layers will be geriatric by fall, so we bought a dozen replacement buffs. We should have been more diligent. The colors were a little different with some of the chicks. A few were lighter yellow than the others, but we had seen them all taken from the buffs' tank, so we didn't really think about it. Within a week, we noticed that 5 of them were outgrowing the others by leaps and bounds. They were maturing more quickly, too. Fuzzy, yellow feathers were being replaced by very white ones. Then we realized that 5 of our buffs were cornish x birds. I wasn't happy. I have no desire to raise cornish x chickens. Just not my thing. DH went to TS and explained the problem. They were all sold out of buffs, so they gave us 5 reds to replace the wrongly labeled chicks. We had to keep the cornish x birds, but we did at least get some layers. Guess we'll be butchering birds in a couple of months.


----------



## unregistered168043

Tractor supply buys the chicks from the large hatcheries, they are able to buy in bulk and sell to you in smaller quantities. The chicks you will get from tractor supply are the same chicks you can get by ordering from the hatchery only you can buy 6 or more at TSC but must order larger minimums from the hatcheries.

I worked for tractor supply for 2 years, and have bought chicks from them as well...chicks are exactly the same as my other chickens, no better, no worse.


----------



## lasergrl

The one here gets theirs from mt healthy hatchery.

I got a couple tetra tints two years ago. I really really like them. I wish I could find them again. They are white with red heads. they lay a large/jumbo cream colored egg.


----------



## HomesteadPhil

I picked up 6 chicks. They where listed as hens and egg layers. I hope that's what I end up with


----------



## Awnry Abe

My gut reply is to say "don't worry about it". Our TSC-like store gets theirs from the same small hatchery that we buy direct from--which also buys eggs from local breeders, large and small. If it were me, I would buy from anyone so long as the chick looked healthy and the price were right.


----------



## parrotman

I'm a die-hard Buckeye chicken person, but just last evening I purchased 6 red, sex linked pullets at TSC. It was a weak moment and they were too hard to pass up.
They appear healthy and robust and are chirping and eating well this morning. 
As has been mentioned, they came from Mt. Healthy hatchery in Ohio.

I don't know what to expect with this hybrid chicken, but supposedly the egg production is outstanding so time will tell. I'm confident they are pullets due to their coloration as chicks. We'll see...

Certainly things can go wrong, but I have to say the chicks and ducklings I've seen at TSC have been good quality birds for hatchery stock.


----------



## Mulegirl

We got our first 6 there last spring--2 Leghorns, 2 red sex-links, and 2 straight-run Ameracaunas (actually Easter Eggers, not Ameracaunas). They grew quite well and were healthy, and we still have 5 (one Ameracauna turned out to be a rooster who had to be slaughtered). If you're just getting started, getting some basic breeds from TSC is not the worst way to go, and you can start with just a few that way. Just don't expect the specific breed chickens to be the best example of their breeds . . .


----------



## froebeli

Stopped at the local tractor supply for BOSS for the wild birds and they had chicks in stock. Couldn't pass up the $1 cornish x's and 3 red sex links. I'll let you know what I think in a few months.


----------



## Elsbet

I've got some TSC chicks. I got 6 light brahmas and 3 Peking ducklings a while ago. They are in a brooder in our fireplace room. Then this week I got 8 Partridge Rocks and 4 white leghorn chicks from them, no hesitation. The ducks it is best to hold off on until they have been there a while. It's a risk, but if you can wait and get the older "less cute" ducklings that have been there a while, they will be stronger and less likely to die. 
I've been raising chickens for a long, long time, and have often bought from feed stores as well as local breeders. I've always had great luck with feedstore chicks.


----------



## nc_mtn

Go on a Sunday before they close. They discount what they have because they'll be getting more in Monday and nobody wants the week old chicks cause they start to loose the cuteness. Me, I like the fact I don't have to feed them the extra week


----------



## Elsbet

I'd also add- I was talking to the guy picking out the chicks for me the other day, asking him if the leghorns were the production ones for big poultry farms, or the older variety, and he said that TSC tries very hard to always get the more rare, heritage breeds to encourage people to raise the old fashioned breeds. I thought that was awesome.


----------



## parrotman

For what it's worth...I went to the Mt Healthy web site and couldn't find the red sex-linked chicks that I purchased. I decided to call the hatchery and ask them about this.
Their answer to me was the red sex-linked chicks that come from their hatchery are Golden Comets.


----------



## lasergrl

Golden comets are red sex links are red stars ect.
Though they only advertise pekins and mallards on their site, I picked a Swedish marked and what looks like a blue fawn duckling out of the lot of mallards they had. Sort of odd.


----------



## warnimct

I went ahead and picked up six chicks this weekend. 2 Barred Rocks, 2 Rhode Island Reds and 2 Bantam Silkies. They gave half off the Rocks and Reds because they have had them too long, I guess they only like to have them a week or so. All are starting to get feathers already. They buy them from Mt Healthy Hatchery and the girl who was working there was very knowledgeable about all of the breeds they had. Hoping that we don't get any roosters. Now I need to get the old coop that came with the property I bought cleaned up and ready for when they are moved out there.


----------



## parrotman

> Hoping that we don't get any roosters.


Good luck with that!


----------



## VA Susan

Some friends of ours just bought 25 straight run brown leghorns from them for 68 cents each! I think they were older than a week.
We got three straight run BOs years ago that turned out to be one pullet and two roosters.There are some Partridge Rocks in our local TS but they are straight run. I'd hate to end up with all roosters. I've read their PRs are good birds.


----------



## 3sunz

I have bought several batches of chicks from TSC. My only problem is their Straight Run seems to be mostly roosters! LOL I have never had any health problems with any chicks I have bought from TSC though.


----------



## Joe.G

Do they sell Sexed birds or are they all straight run? I went to TSC last week and all they had were straight run.


----------



## parrotman

> Do they sell Sexed birds or are they all straight run? I went to TSC last week and all they had were straight run.


They absolutely do. They have pullets (females) which are sexed or sex-linked.
You might want to go to the store early as they get chicks in daily and the pullets sell quickly as most folks want egg layers. 

Ducks are always sold straight run.


----------



## warnimct

Joe.G said:


> Do they sell Sexed birds or are they all straight run? I went to TSC last week and all they had were straight run.


We stopped last night again to look at them and all our TSC had was pullets. What they have changes every couple days. Our TSC doesn't look like they are selling a lot very fast, they had a lot of older chicks which they will about give away, but were still planning on getting more in today or Monday.


----------



## Joe.G

I was just wondering, I have always dealt with breeders or hatcheries, I have Plenty of chickens right now, all about a year old, Getting over 2 Doz eggs a day, way more then me and the fam can eat.

I also Have turkeys and Peafowl along with Guineas.

Just seemed like last time TSC only had Straight run.


----------



## StoneHavenS

I have purchased a TSC a couple of times. I usually call before heading over. Our TSC was so helpful and told me when they get new shipments and what breeds they had in stock.


----------



## Real Hawkeye

warnimct said:


> I noticed that Tractor Supply Company is advertising chicks for sale and was wondering if anybody has bought their chicks from there? I am new to chickens and want to get about 6 to start with. I don't know if they have different breeds or not since I haven't stopped in yet. I live near Cincinnati and know there is a local hatchery, would I be better off getting them from the hatchery? Only problem is they have a minimum order of 15 and I'm not sure I want to start with that many


That just means you have to pay for fifteen. They won't make you take all of them if you don't want them. Pay for fifteen, then take whatever number you want.


----------



## LittleRedHen

Yes for quite a few years... always happy with their health


----------



## Shygal

Last week our TSC had red sex link pullets, white leghorns, cornish x, rouen ducks, a whole bin full of assorted bantams, easter eggers, and buff orpingtons


----------



## Joe.G

ShyGal that is all mine has had also, They did have RIR also.


----------



## FarmChix

Mom got some Rhode Island Reds from TSC and they were fine. I'm a little north of you, so I am curious where the hatchery is....


----------



## BarbadosSheep

I bought 41 Cornish Rocks there yesterday for $.99 each. That's a fantastic price! They said they will call me next time they mark poultry down. I am hoping to get some ducks.


----------



## StockDogLovr

I just bought 8 pullets from TSC in Fresno yesterday. They were advertised as being any of several breeds that lay brown eggs - so no specific ID of breed. These were yellow chicks, appeared to be new hatchlings. I know Belt is in Fresno so I wonder if they came from there. Bummer, though, is that these are not vaccinated for Marik's, and TSC did not sell the vaccine. And, this morning I found one chick dead, with what appeared to be a ***** goo on its abdomen - could such a young chick possibly have an abscess?!!!


----------



## Joe.G

***** Goo?


----------



## aart

Pus on abdomen could be a navel infection.


----------

